# Betta Rescue Adoption Fees



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sort of for anyone who runs a betta rescue. Do you have adoption fees and if so why and if not why?

So far I am leaning towards no adoption fees but talking to someone I know who runs a mouse rescue she says she puts $10 adoption fees on her mice to weed out snake owners who just want snake food and people who just want a throw away pet. That way only people who really want mice look into them and then they have better care and homes. At the same time her adoption rate is low because people can go buy mice for $5 at a petshop but honestly a lot of those people either backyard breed for fun, breed for snake food, or just want a throw away pet they can forget about and kill so they wouldn't have been good homes.

It made me wonder if I gave my fish away for free would they just get adopted by people who would abuse them again? Is there a way to work around that without adoption fees? I would hate for a potentially good home to pass up a fish because they have to pay a lot for it. Besides I didn't plan to make money off rescuing and at most i will some day have a donate to shelter option to put money back into my rescue or sell shirts and hats to make more money for medication, tanks, and care. Since I am getting my first rescue today (now midnight so yeah xD) I really wanted to find my stance on price. What would be a good price for a rescue if any and if no price what is a good way to find a great home for a rescue?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Bumpity, still curious about this.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

You could give them a quiz on info in these pages, to prove they have read about betta care. Of if it's allowed, make it a condition to adopt that they sign up here? I think $7-10 is not too bad, Bettas in a pet store cost at leastvthat much anyway. And usually not in great condition


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmmm, having them join here would be nice. Maybe ask then about their experience with betta fish and about their setup at home?


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, photo/drawing of setup? And maybe a week minimum of participation on the board?


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmmmm in my opinion there is nothing to guarantee once they leave your table they will really provide a good home to a betta fish. You can always ask about any previous experience in fish keeping. 

If I was in your shoes and I was going to charge a fee I would first explain why I am charging (i.e. housing, medication, etc.) to cover my expenses. Then I would ask for a 7-10 dollar donation. I think a true pet lover wont be discouraged by the amount. At the very least you have educated someone on the level of care needed for betta's.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I think this is very unrealistic.
There might be someone willing to give you a donation but if you charge for a rescue, veyr little poeple will be up for it. 
Why should they pay for a previously sickly fish out of a limited stock when they can go the petstore and get a brand new one they cn can choose?
Even breeders sometimes have a hard time selling their fish for $5!
If you have the calling to rescue bettas then do it because you want to and not expecting something in return when you find a good home. 
Heck, I emailed people I know are good keepers asking them if they wanted one of my fish babies because I rather they be kept well than get any money for them. 
This hobby has no monetary return, just the joy of seeing your fish happy and healthy.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think Lady V is trying to profit, she is wondering if a fee of some kind might discourage the 'darlas' of the world from adopting... and at least fish from her would have proper recovery care, which, let's face it, is not that common in pet stores


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I plan on a very small scale rescue, only one at a time. I will keep the fish if I can't find a good home for it. By browsing this board daily I should be able to find someone who wants a fish now and then, probably a kid who wants one for free but will take good care of it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Im going to chime in re: shipping vs. local. I think in my case adoption fees on top of shipping charges make the fish more expensive than what I could get locally. I dont want to sound harsh but that is a reality that a good home for a fish may be from someone not local. $10 adoption fee plus $12 shipping is steep. Just another something to think about. Good luck on your venture.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So outside of adoption fees how would you weed out good fish owners compared to bad ones who just want a free fish to torture? Someone who actually has the know how to care for the fish and a proper setup and the right mentality that if the fish ever got sick again they would go out and buy the right medication for it, spendy money on it even if it was in the hundreds to keep it alive? Also that they wouldn't throw it aside and get bored of it and leave it to die, the situation i saved them from.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LadyVictorian said:


> So outside of adoption fees how would you weed out good fish owners compared to bad ones who just want a free fish to torture? Someone who actually has the know how to care for the fish and a proper setup and the right mentality that if the fish ever got sick again they would go out and buy the right medication for it, spendy money on it even if it was in the hundreds to keep it alive? Also that they wouldn't throw it aside and get bored of it and leave it to die, the situation i saved them from.


Aside from a home visit/vet references, like some animal rescues do, you can't guarantee a good home.

I think the homes I find will be only from this board, so maybe I will devise an adoption questionnaire for potential adopters. If I like their answers they get the fish. If not, they don't get the fish.

If the person who wants the fish is under 18 I would need to communicate with a parent.

Umm, I love fish but I won't be spending hundreds of dollars trying to get one healthy and I wouldn't expect that from an adopter either. But that's just me.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I think the Only way..would be to ask the members here, there are most who you know you can trust, and will take good care of them, or your closest friends, providing they will be good betta mommy's or daddy's, but there is a site on F/B that we are running, called the "Forever Homes Betta Adoption Network" and you could post your offering there. _


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is the link, used to be in my sig..
This one is CandiceBettaLover's and Mine

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/428443117193326/

This one is "MoonShadow's" page


http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/329612777136751/


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Umm, I love fish but I won't be spending hundreds of dollars trying to get one healthy and I wouldn't expect that from an adopter either. But that's just me.


I mean like if the fish gets fungus they will go buy medication rather than let them die. 

And I have spent hundreds on my mice's pet bills. I guess I just highly value the health of my pets and want them to live longer than the norm which my mice all did. They passed three years. One was very ill and was told wouldn't live past 1 but she died at 3 from cancer as did her tankmate, the other two were euthanize between 3 and 3 1/2, one because she had a stroke, the other two started having seizures. I guess the more you are willing to pay for their care the longer they live and it didn't surprise me they lived so long beyond average for mice (2 years). In their old age I took them in every six months for checkups.

Thanks for the links. Hopefully this will help as well with my rescue to find good homes. My worst fear if having them go to bad owners who have the 'just a fish' mentality.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been successfully running a small scale rescue for about a year now, I never charge an adoption fee, though donations are always welcome, and some people do occasionally donate. I make sure to ask potential adopters about their previous experience with bettas, what size/type of tank they will be keeping the betta in, what they plan on feeding, how often they plan on doing water changes, and who will be the primary caretaker of the fish. 

I've learned that a lot of people are pretty honest about their experience. And you need to be willing to turn people down.. I had a lady who messaged me daily about wanting to adopt a fish, she sounded great until I discovered that she was planning on keeping the betta in a small bowl next to her kitchen window, I tried to educate her but she would not listen. And i tell to tell her that I unfortunately could not, in good conscience, let her adopt one of my fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is adopting the fish out with a proper care sheet a good idea too? Even if they are someone who is like "Oh well I have had betta for 20 years and am a breeder."

Even just something like

Hi my name is (fish's name)

I came from (list where they were rescued and their condition, treatment plan, ect.) I'm (list personality traits, aggressive, passive, can live with tank mates, tank mates they have tolerated, tankmates to be avoided. Needs more space, prefers less space, enjoys what sort of hiding spots, favorite treats, if tail biter mention it, other strange habbits.) then go off to bring up the basics of the care they have been getting and the brand of food they have been eating also sort of things that would work best to keep that particular fish happy. Sort of lets people know everything about the fish as well as it's individual care needs.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Is adopting the fish out with a proper care sheet a good idea too? Even if they are someone who is like "Oh well I have had betta for 20 years and am a breeder."
> 
> Even just something like
> 
> ...



I actually think that is a fabulous idea!! I think I might borrow it and do it with my rescues as well!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it not only helps people new to fish keeping know how to care for the fish but also people who have been in it a while can get specifics on the fish's personality. I started up one for Hollow already now that he is well enough to have his personality come thought. in short he isn't a lazy betta like he was when coming to me. This might also help new owners figure out illness faster. Obviously if the sheet says it's a high energy fish and they bring it home and it sits at the bottom of the tank hardly moving they will know something is wrong right away and if the sheet says past problems with SBD they know how to organize their care around that or if they have a past with fin nipping due to boredom and cramped space they know to get a larger tank with lots of stuff to do. If it says "highly aggressive, tankmates forbidden." Then they will know the fish has aggression issues and maybe shouldn't even be in a divided tank due to stress. Plus maybe it will make people feel less like they are getting lectured at which normal caresheets tend to feel like and more a "get to know your fish and the care right for the individual animal."

And if anyone wants to use the idea feel free to do so. ^-^ What helps helps.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah that's a cool idea. The lady I adopted my newest Betta from told me all that stuff, she even gave me a little jar of his favourite food brand and some bloodworms for me to get started with him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am adopting them out for free, just pay for the shipping


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The way I see it, if someone is not willing to pay or cannot pay $5-10 adoption fee for a rescued Betta.... they shouldn't own one. We all know Bettas are not that cheap throw away fish that pet store wants you to believe. I think a $5 adoption fee or donation is a great idea! But.. if you do come across someone who is willing to pay the fee and you know they will be a great home (like me muhaha) then you could always wave the fee after they have been approved  But to someone new... the fee isn't just a fee, it's a sign of commitment and responsibility. I would have no problem paying $10 for a Betta.... I actually just paid $20 for one I rescued. That's just my thoughts tho.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

*rescue*

The idea sounds alright, put I am worried about how to fish would be treated. Maybe you could have them give some background info and make them sign a waiver?


----------

